# Punto with a different clean up



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Today I got a Punto to clean up was pink as you can see and very matt, some before














































I didnt have a before of the interior
now the method, degreaser on the lower section and engine bay and shuts, left for a couple of minutes then applied again as it dried in the heat , rinsed off, then foamed



















rinsed off and left to dry, 
lambswool head wetted and polish applied, buffed off windows cleaned and bumper dressed along with a quick blast of interior/upholstery cleaner.
Now for the afters....
































































Thanks for looking and any comments, this was not touched with a mitt during the wash


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice mate, great turnaround!


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

That was a really beat up Punto,but it looks cracking now:thumb: 

Did u use SRP on the paint?Wax?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Fursecul said:


> That was a really beat up Punto,but it looks cracking now:thumb:
> 
> Did u use SRP on the paint?Wax?


I will reveal what was used soon


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice Turnaround


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

Is that a bottle of Farecla I see in the background of pic #9?

Very nice turn around! :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Phisp said:


> Is that a bottle of Farecla I see in the background of pic #9?
> 
> Very nice turn around! :thumb:


It is a bottle of farecla g10 and DC2 by megs, however these were only used to try and remove the blemish on the bonnet (unsuccesfully)


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

flip me pink! no pun intended. 

such a good turnaround you have done


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice turnaround.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I know many have thought about it, so I decided to take the plunge and try it!
The products used to turn the car around were these










the Driva range were from the poundshop and the Astonish from the 99p shop, 
The car had not been touched for years, the degreaser was very good especially for the money this was used on the lower section of the car and the engine bay, the wheel cleaner was very effective also and is non acidic too.
The shampoo was ok but just ok.
The polish will not make the boutique range or concours, this was used on the silverline with a lambswool pad and the pad was dampened 1st, the polish required a good shake and then it was thick but splashed and produced a horrible dust (not like a powdery dust),didnt have a nice fragrance either in fact it stinks, however it was effective.
The Tyre and Trim product is watery and soapy to apply and you can see this on the bumper in one of the pictures, it required several coats (Autoglym bumper care or Megs tyreshine developers need not lose any sleep over this range).
The glass cleaner is good does not smear but not a patch on say AG fast glass.
The upholstery cleaner is safe to use and was sprayed on and vacuumed off, left a decent fragrance and is non caustic.

Saying all that, the owner was well pleased with the results and the full set cost 6.98 .
There is no way I could recommened any of these products over items you already know and love, the degreaser is very very good I thought, but then I have not tried the likes of say Megs safe degreaser or Virosol.
Would I use these products again? Yes ( well I have to use them up , no point wasting them) would I buy any of the products again? Certainley the degreaser.


----------



## Jimmie (Apr 18, 2007)

Impressive change. No mitt wash. I'm curious.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

Have to say for a shade under £7 all in, you have to call that excellent value for money!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments and viewings, guys :thumb:


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

Amazing results, however i have never seen these products you used anywhere except for the degreaser which is what i use ! :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

mellowfellow said:


> Amazing results, however i have never seen these products you used anywhere except for the degreaser which is what i use ! :thumb:


The Driva products seemed to be a one off via the poundshop, Iagree though the degreaser is very very good :thumb:


----------



## Connor_scotland (Aug 30, 2007)

very impressive mate!!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A fine example of just what can be done, oh my.

I had use of a F500, bring it on.

John, well done you !


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

oh thats very impresive imo for the products that where used looks like you did a great job.


----------

